# Gesperrte Wege in Hessen melden



## Tilman (17. August 2010)

Aus dem "Grünen" Ministerium in Wiesbaden hört man, dort sei von für Radfahrer gesperrten Wirtschaftswegen *außerhalb des Waldes* _nichts_ bekannt und deshalb gäbe es auch _keinen Anlaß_, Radfahr- oder Reit-Recht gegenüber Wege-Eigentümern durchsetzen zu müssen.

Mir ist zumindest ein Beispiel aus dem Raum Erbach/Odw. bekannt.

Es wäre gut, wenn Beispiele aus Hessen (!!!) gepostet würden, wobei Foto und Kartenausschnitt wichtig sind.

Dem Ministerium sind wahrscheinlich auch die tausende Fälle von Verkehrsverbotsschld (Schießscheibe) und "Landwirtschaft frei" unbekannt (man kommt halt selten 'raus aus dem Büro), die de jure auch für Radfahrer dicht sind. Diese Wege muß man hier nicht posten, sonst platzt der Thread innerhalb der nächsten Tage......

Hintergrund: Die DIMB setzt sich dafür ein, daß in Hessen das Reiten und Radfahren auf privaten Wirtschaftswegen auf eigene Gefahr (§60 BNatSchG) gesetzlich gestattet wird, so wie es in den anderen Bundesländern (außer Rheinland Pfalz) auch geregelt ist. Das Land wehrt sich entschieden dagegen und führt die seltsamsten Argumente dagegen ins Feld. Wenn der Landtag das nicht anders entscheidet, dann hieße das, daß private Wirtschaftswege ohne Gestattung der Eigentümer in Hessen für Radfahrer und Reiter dicht wären oder nach Maßgabe des aktuellen Gesetzentwurfes dicht würden.


----------



## hottube (19. August 2010)

Hallo Tilman, welche Art von Sperrungen sind in Deinem Aufruf gemeint.
- Wege die allgemein für Waldbesucher gesperrt sind. (außerhalb NSG, BW-Gelände, oder eingezäunte Flächen, ...)
- Wege mit Kennzeichnung für Radfahrer verboten?
- Weg/ Trailanfang offensichtlich mit Bäumen verrammelt?
- Weg durch mehrere quer gefällte Bäume entlang des Weges unpassierbar gemacht?
- Wege die durch Windbruch dauerhaft unpassierbar sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted92756 (19. August 2010)

Hat er doch geschrieben:
für Radfahrer gesperrte *Wirtschaftswege* *außerhalb des Waldes *

Es geht hierbei um das das *Reiten und Radfahren auf privaten Wirtschaftswegen* auf eigene Gefahr bzw. um das gesetzlich zu verankernde Recht dazu (wie er unten in Rot geschrieben hat)
Das betrifft Wege, die durch Feld + Flur führen und mit einem "für Radfahrer verboten" gekennzeichnet sind. Mir fällt jetzt gerade dazu auch keins ein, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen aber verstärkt darauf achten.


----------



## Tilman (19. August 2010)

Ebenso Wege mit Schranken, um die man nicht auf dem Weg herumkommt, es gibt ja Schranken-Installateure, die lassen links oder rechts genügend Platz für Radfahrer. Wenn man links oder rechts aber nur durch´s Grüne weiterkommt (Trampelpfad etc.), dann ist die Schranke eine Radfahrer-Sperre.

Im Grunde alle Wege, die dicht sind, ohne daß das behördlich so geregelt wurde.

Besser, wir haben Beispiele zuviel (die man dann ggf. abprüfen kann) als zu wenige. Auch ein Wirtschaftsweg kann "verrammelt" sein. Achtung bei den legalen Sperrungen in Weinbergen! Bilder können da aber auch für eine Doku (was nämlich erlaubt ist) nützlich sein.



xx.r2d2 schrieb:


> Hat er doch geschrieben:
> für Radfahrer gesperrte *Wirtschaftswege* *außerhalb des Waldes *
> 
> Es geht hierbei um das das *Reiten und Radfahren auf privaten Wirtschaftswegen* auf eigene Gefahr bzw. um das gesetzlich zu verankernde Recht dazu (wie er unten in Rot geschrieben hat)
> Das betrifft Wege, die durch Feld + Flur führen und mit einem "für Radfahrer verboten" gekennzeichnet sind. Mir fällt jetzt gerade dazu auch keins ein, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen aber verstärkt darauf achten.


----------



## wap (22. August 2010)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ebenso Wege mit Schranken, um die man nicht auf dem Weg herumkommt, es gibt ja Schranken-Installateure, die lassen links oder rechts genügend Platz für Radfahrer. Wenn man links oder rechts aber nur durch´s Grüne weiterkommt (Trampelpfad etc.), dann ist die Schranke eine Radfahrer-Sperre.


Hi Tilman,
da fallen mir schon spontan mehr als zehn Stellen ein (Hofheimer, Königsteiner&Frankfurter Wald). Aber ich wüsste keinen Radler, der sowas als Wegesperrung interpretiert. Ich beteilige mich gerne an der Fotoaktion, aber vorher wüsste ich ganz gerne, warum und auf welcher Grundlage sowas als Radfahrer-Sperre gelten sollte.

wap


----------



## Tilman (25. August 2010)

wap schrieb:


> Hi Tilman, (....)
> aber vorher wüsste ich ganz gerne, warum und auf welcher Grundlage sowas als Radfahrer-Sperre gelten sollte.
> wap


 
Vorneweg: Es geht  - wie bereits mehrmals gepostet -  _nicht_ um Wald!!!!!!!

Im übrigen ist die Sache ganz einfach, Sperre ist Sperre, dicht für Radfahrer. Was für eine Grundlage soll es sonst geben? Es geht nicht ums Interpretieren, sondern darum, ob der Weg für einen Radfahrer dicht ist oder nicht.


----------



## wap (26. August 2010)

Tilman schrieb:


> Vorneweg: Es geht  - wie bereits mehrmals gepostet -  _nicht_ um Wald!!!!!!!


echt? muss ich irgendwie überlesen haben (ca. dreimal, kann ja mal passieren, sorry)
Ich reduziere damit auf eine mir bekannte Schranke


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2010)

wap schrieb:


> echt? muss ich irgendwie überlesen haben (ca. dreimal, kann ja mal passieren, sorry)
> Ich reduziere damit auf eine mir bekannte Schranke



So 'was suche ich dringend! Wo genau?


----------

